
Green fireball across the sky in Australia - gyosifov
https://mobile.twitter.com/7NewsAustralia/status/1272455143682830336?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1272455143682830336&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fnauka.offnews.bg%2Fnews%2FNovini_1%2FGoliama-sinio-zelena-ognena-topka-osvetiava-nebeto-na-Avstraliia-vide_151592.html
======
monkeydreams
> "and left experts struggling to explain it"?

I doubt that.

~~~
0xdeadb00f
They then go on to explain it in the video.

------
_sbrk
Meteor with high copper content, since excited copper emits green light?

------
_bxg1
Don't meteors usually break up almost immediately?

~~~
Joyfield
Not in 2020.

